# Membership Levels



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

*Registered User*

This is the level of new members who have just registered.



Basic Thread/Message posting privileges.


*BRONZE*

Registered for 30 days AND with at least 25 posts.



Can use the Private message system (Maximum 100 stored messages).


Can use the Blogs


Can Add Contacts/Friends


Can post replies in the Classifieds & Exchanges


*SILVER*

Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.

Same as Bronze plus:



Can Post Calendar Events


Can Post Articles


Custom User Title


Can apply to join the Private 'Male Animal' forum


Message Storage increases to 250 messages


Can start new threads in Classifieds.


*GOLD*

Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.

Same as Silver plus:



Message Storage increases to 500 messages.


Priority for sponsor freebies, competitions and discounts.


Can switch on non-promotional sigs


More to come..


*PLATINUM*

Registered for 3 years AND with at least 5000 posts.


----------

